# Australia says hello!



## Stereo Rose (Feb 12, 2010)

... well at least one 18 year old from Australia does. I've been lurking on here for a while now and thought it was finally time to post.

I'm a longtime makeup lover, but have only recently become obsessed with MAC. I slightly blame these forums, they're no good for when you're trying to save! Not that I try too hard... at least my collection looks good nowadays


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome Stereo Rose!

Make sure you check out the Aussie threads! xo


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey hey!!! Come join in on the Aussie forums with the rest of us, there will be no scorn for your purchases there, only envy and praise


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

to the forum! hope you have fun!


----------



## Melxo (Feb 12, 2010)

Canada says Hello!! 






 Welcome


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there, Stereo Rose!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 14, 2010)

Yay another Australian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hi


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Nushki (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello! Welcome to Specktra


----------

